# Juan Jacob Vilalta pasó los 6.000...



## Calambur

Hola, genio (que acabo de descubrirte):

Te felicito por tus seis mil ingeniosas contribuciones. ¡Y que sean muchas más! Siempre es un placer leerte.

Aquí va un batido, livianito, pa' empezar a brindar.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calambur said:


> Hola, genio (que acabo de descubrirte):
> 
> ¡Yo también! (Frase trillada: _¡Dios mío, cómo pasa el tiempo! Me parece que fue ayer cuando..._)
> 
> Te felicito por tus seis mil ingeniosas contribuciones. ¡Y que sean muchas más! Siempre es un placer leerte. Igualmente. Tanto en ingenio y número de contribuciones, vamos a la par, seamos modestos.
> 
> Aquí va un batido, livianito, pa' empezar a brindar.


 
¡De lechosa... digo, de papaya! De las pocas frutas que no me gustan... ¿me lo cambias, por favor? De guanábana me caería de perlas.

Gracias a ti y a toda la comunidad, aunque no aparezca por acá.


----------



## Hacha

¡Felicidades! Que veamos otros tantos 

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

¡Marche un batido de guanábana para el amigo Juan!
Medio pinchudo, ese fruto ¿no?
Por aquí es desconocido.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calambur said:


> ¡Marche un batido de guanábana para el amigo Juan!
> Medio pinchudo, ese fruto ¿no? Por fuera... pero por dentro... hum...
> Por aquí es desconocido. Pobres.


 
Gracias uans aguen.


----------



## Peterdg

Juan Jacob,

¡También de mi parte muchas felicidades por tus 6000 aportes!

Peter


----------



## Dentellière

¡ Mis felicitaciones Juan Jacob !

y un brindis, con guanábana(?), con jugo de papaya, con champagne francés o con lo que venga !

:]


----------



## chamyto

¡ Guau ! , ¡ 6000 posts ! Felicidades por ello .


----------



## Lurrezko

_Senyor_ Vilalta, hay que ver qué cantidad, a la par que calidad. Muchas felicidades.

Quan fa que no menges calçots? Aviat s'acabarà la temporada...


----------



## Namarne

Enhorabona, Jean-Jacques!  
Moltes felicitats i que en facis molts i molts més.


----------



## swift

Seeeeeeeeélebreit gud taim comón
turú rurú tun tun
Seeeeeeeeélebreit gud taim comón
turú rurú tun tun

Gracias, Juan Jacob, por tu amistad, por tus valiosos aportes en todos los foros que intervienes y por lo mucho que nos haces disfrutar al leerte.

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## murciana

Me uno a las felicitaciones. Es un placer cruzarse con tus comentarios.
¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!! ...Y que sean muchos más!


----------



## Colchonero

Felicidades, culé transterrado. No me aflojéis ahora, que si dejáis ganar algo a los Otros nos dejan la Cibeles hecha unos zorros 

Me han hablado bien de esto. Yo no tengo edad para beberlo pero...

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí un poquito de guacamole para untar el pan, que no solo de pan vive el hombre, sino de la palabra de... J.J. ¡Ya me he liado!

_Que de pressa has anat, xiquet! 6000 superats!_
Quería decir que ¡muchas felicidades! por esas palabras que sabes decir tan bien dichas, y que son la delicia de quienes te leemos.

A estas alturas de la fiesta, _veig qu'els nens estan farts i embriacs i no poden més. El que han de fer és anar-se'n al llit, que és tard i demà veurem que fan._


----------



## bondia

Moltes feliçitats, Joan!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peterdg: Merci 6 000 fois, alleï!
Dentellière: ...prefiero champagne.
Chamyto: Gracias 6 mil.
oinak: Calçots! Qué fort! Gora!
Namarme: Calçots amb tu també!
Swift: Tu ru rú a San José Lisandro!
murciana: Se agradece.
Colchonero: ¿No puedes tomar ron? Es decir, ¿todavía no eres mayor de edad? Mi resistí mucho, hace poco, a felicitarte por tus mil... es que... ¿cómo decirte? ¡Le voy al Barça! Entenderás que hay jerarquías.
Pinairun: Hum... el guacamole no se come con pan (aunque tendría que probarlo así)... lo que aparece en la foto son _totopos_, extremadamente deliciosos triángulos de tortilla frita en aceite... gracias.
bondia: Moltes gràcies també.


----------



## Agró

Sr. Vilalta, he pecat per omissió, us demano perdó.

SIS MIL contribucions, totes magnífiques, genials... i culers!!! (Que n'aprenguin).

S'acaba la temporada de calçots però tranquil, aviat arribarà la de carxofes. Si et vénen de gust, digues-m'ho.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> Sr. Vilalta, he pecat per omissió, us demano perdó.
> 
> SIS MIL contribucions, totes magnífiques, genials... i culers!!! (Que n'aprenguin).
> 
> S'acaba la temporada de calçots però tranquil, aviat arribarà la de carxofes. Si et vénen de gust, digues-m'ho.


 
Home, es clar que si!
Amb fuet, de ser posible!
Abraçada per tu.


----------



## bondia

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> bondia: Moltes gràcies també.



De res.. I visca el Barça, quin partit ahir!
Salut.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Sr. Vilalta, he pecat per omissió, us demano perdó.
> 
> SIS MIL contribucions, totes magnífiques, genials... i culers!!! (Que n'aprenguin).
> 
> S'acaba la temporada de calçots però tranquil, aviat arribarà la de carxofes. Si et vénen de gust, digues-m'ho.



Podríem fer una barreja, i tothom content...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Podríem fer una barreja, i tothom content...


Aviam qui hi posa els ous...


----------



## Pohana

*TANTI AUGURI PER TE, *
*TANTI AUGURI PER TE, *
*TANTI AUGURI PER TE, 

ah ! désolée 
JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE ! 

Es un placer compartir contigo conversaciones TAN interesantes !!* 


*Bacione, bizzz, besos, kisses !!!*​


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Venga la barreja, doncs.
Grazie mile, Pohana.


----------



## doinel

Un petit http://www.cddsud.com/boutique/images_produits/z_1002.jpg de chez moi pour te féliciter à mon tour.
Je n'ose pas estropier le langue espagnole, veuillez me pardonner.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Querido Rusó: Me uno, un poco tarde, al festejo, a las felicitaciones y a la fiesta. Un abrazo y mil gracias por todos tus aportes al foro.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

doinel said:


> Un petit http://www.cddsud.com/boutique/images_produits/z_1002.jpg de chez moi pour te féliciter à mon tour.
> Je n'ose pas estropier le langue espagnole, veuillez me pardonner.


 
Wouaf, on trinque! Merci beaucoup.



aldonzalorenzo said:


> Querido Rusó: Me uno, un poco tarde, al festejo, a las felicitaciones y a la fiesta. Un abrazo y mil gracias por todos tus aportes al foro.


 
Nunca es tarde. Un placer también leerte por acá.

Un saludo.


----------



## kreiner

Aquí llega un retrasado... en el tiempo. Felicidades JJV. Un placer leerte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kreiner said:


> Aquí llega un retrasado... en el tiempo. Lo sabemos, lo sabemos... Felicidades JJV. Un placer leerte.


 
Iguanas ranas, como decimos en México.
Gracias.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES  J.J. VIALTA....​
Es un placer Leerte

 ROSANGELUS ​


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Graciaaaas.


----------



## Peón

Invoco en mi descargo a Mateo 20,16.

Desde las estepas del Plata,* ¡felices 6.000, Juan Jacob!* y siempre un gusto leerte y aprender de tus intervenciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias a todos, una vez más.

Después de... 6 años por acá, me decido, por fin, a poner un _avatar_:
Les presento a Camilo, mi fiel y dócil caballo criollo mexicano desde hace 15 años.
Ese día tenía tanta hambre que intentaba comerse la paja de la silla.
Pues nada, no habiendo otro sitio para presentarlo, aquí os lo dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Les presento a Camilo, mi fiel y dócil caballo criollo mexicano desde hace 15 años.


Un placer, Camilo... yo soy Julita, la 'piojita' del grupo, y esa foto es de la primera vez que me trepé al calefón.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tarde me uno a la fiesta, pero valga para demostrarte mi aprecio. Tienes la mente clara y eso ya es mucho para lo que hoy se estila. Un abrazo cordial.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> Tarde me uno a la fiesta, pero valga para demostrarte mi aprecio. Tienes la mente clara y eso ya es mucho para lo que hoy se estila. Un abrazo cordial.



Viniendo de una mente preclara como la suya, honrado me siento. Abrazo.


----------



## ninux

También me uno tarde...
Ya pasaron los siete mil
¡Felicidades! te leo con mucho placer.
Y... ¿Quedó batido de guanábana? Se parece a la chirimoya... Es de la misma familia. ¿Tiene el mismo sabor?


----------

